# Red around the eyes



## lolaku (Oct 13, 2004)

Ok.. I know i'm reposting but i need some help.

Lola has had pink around her eyes ever since i got her but i'm concern now cuz everyone one asks why her eyes are so red.

I't sno the actual eyes but around the eye. She does have her black eyelining but around where there should be hair it's completely pink and sometimes light redish.

She doesn't have any tear stains, I do wash her often but i'm just concern. Can someone help?









thank you


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

check out my dogster page of sprite.....is that how her eyes look?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Can you get a close up picture so we can see better what you are talking about?

The standard calls for black points, but not all Maltese have them. My Lady has one pink eye (she's a rescue, but from a pet shop so she's the "anti-standard!) What color are Lola's paw pads? Black, brown or pink? If her paw pads are pink or brown, I'd guess that's just the way Lola's eyes are going to be.


----------



## lolaku (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 17 2004, 12:51 PM
> *check out my dogster page of sprite.....is that how her eyes look?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23997*


[/QUOTE]


The close up of her face. where it's black area it's pink all around there.

It's not tear stains for sure.


Sorry no pics... I'll try to get it up tonight.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I've noticed this with Tini. Tini has her black liner, but the area (skin) just past the lid tends to be a little pink. I asked my vet and he said it is normal pigmentation of the skin. I can just see it more when she gets her hair cut.


----------



## lolaku (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 17 2004, 01:27 PM
> *I've noticed this with Tini. Tini has her black liner, but the area (skin)  just past the lid tends to be a little pink. I asked my vet and he said it is normal pigmentation of the skin. I can just see it more when she gets her hair cut.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24004*


[/QUOTE]


I see it all the time. Grrr... She's such a happy dog and nothing else seems to be wrong with her. I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolaku+Dec 17 2004, 02:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see it all the time. Grrr... She's such a happy dog and nothing else seems to be wrong with her. I am going to take her to the vet tomorrow.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24015
[/B][/QUOTE]


Good luck, let me know what happens!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Let me see if I enlarge my avatar picture, you can see what I mean about Lady's eye.










No, I guess it's still not big enough.......


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 17 2004, 12:52 PM
> *What color are Lola's paw pads? Black, brown or pink? If her paw pads are pink or brown, I'd guess that's just the way Lola's eyes are going to be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=23998*


[/QUOTE]


I must have skipped over this part...that is really interesting. Martini and Milo each have one little pink spot on the same paw pad....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's a picture taken of of my son-in-law with Lady last Christmas. You can see it better here. 

It's her left eye.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Lady looks so cute with that red bow!!! What a 'little lady'.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 17 2004, 03:23 PM
> *Here's a picture taken of of my son-in-law with Lady last Christmas. You can see it better here.
> 
> It's her left eye.*


Marj, Lady is so pretty!


----------



## lolaku (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 17 2004, 04:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

yes it does look like that but on both eyes and little pinker... and the weird thing is it get pink then reddish then pink. It changes colors.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolaku+Dec 17 2004, 07:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it does look like that but on both eyes and little pinker... and the weird thing is it get pink then reddish then pink. It changes colors.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24064
[/B][/QUOTE]
i AM VERY GLAD I FOUND THIS POST HIS MORNING WHEN I WAS CLEANING CHICOS FACE I NOTICED A REDISH PINK BUMPOVER HIS LEFT EYE IS THIS WHAT EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT? IS IT NORMAL TO BE A BUMP? I WILL TRY TO GET A PIX OF HIS FACE ITS RIGHT OVER THE EYE WHERE THE EYELASH IS BUT HE DOESNT HAVE IT ON THE OTHER EYE ,WEIRD AND I DONT THINK IT WAS ALWAYS THERE







HELP ~ dENISE


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

My Webpage


> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Dec 20 2004, 01:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i AM VERY GLAD I FOUND THIS POST HIS MORNING WHEN I WAS CLEANING CHICOS FACE I NOTICED A REDISH PINK BUMPOVER HIS LEFT EYE IS THIS WHAT EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT? IS IT NORMAL TO BE A BUMP? I WILL TRY TO GET A PIX OF HIS FACE ITS RIGHT OVER THE EYE WHERE THE EYELASH IS BUT HE DOESNT HAVE IT ON THE OTHER EYE ,WEIRD AND I DONT THINK IT WAS ALWAYS THERE







HELP ~ dENISECLICK ON THE TOP OF HIS POST TO SEE THE PIX OF CHICOS EYE
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24472
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Dec 20 2004, 01:19 PM
> *My Webpage
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24476
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

My Webpagehttp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v600/CHICOSMOM/DSCN1235.jpgHERE IS A PIX OF CHICOS EYE DOES IT LOOK NORMAL TO YOU OR SHOULD I CALL THE VET?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

its blurry but i think isee what you are talkin about....is this the only spot he has? it he rubbing it like it bothers him?


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

i CALLED THE VET AND HE THINKS IT S A PIMPLE AND I SHOULD WATCH IT AND IF IT APPEARS ANGRY LOOKING HE WILL TAKE A LOOK HE SAID WOULD YOU GOING RUNNING TO THE DOCTER FOR A PIMPLE







OK IM A WORRY WART!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah if he doesnt have more spots and its not bothering him i wouldnt worry either...parker had a weird eye lid infection when he was little..my vet never saw it before.....they got all swollen and were ooozing puss....he was on antibiotics for a while and eye meds to get rid of it...wasnt fun.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Sounds like maybe an allergy she has.


----------



## lolaku (Oct 13, 2004)

hi eveyone... it looks just like ladymontava's eyes but sometimes it get red and in the mornings it's pale. It all depends. Should I still worry? I didn't take her to the vet cuz when I was going to go it got better. I think she get more red when she's hot or something.

i dunno.


----------

